# earthquake!! jojo!!



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

there is a thread on a local forum saying that we are to expect an earthquake within the next few days


I just looked at this link and it seems there was an earthquake where jojo lives this morning!!


only a little one, but did you feel it jojo?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

jojo!

JOJO!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

its ok!!! I didnt feel a thing LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jojo said:


> its ok!!! I didnt feel a thing LOL
> 
> Jo xxx


You mean the earth didn't move for you?
Does that mean hubby is in the Uk this weekend?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Veronica said:


> You mean the earth didn't move for you?
> Does that mean hubby is in the Uk this weekend?


As it happens yes, he's in the UK LOL!!! 

I wish I'd known that there was the likelyhood of an earthquake tho. I wonder what it would feel like - obviously not a "Haiti" type thing, but a little one would be interesting!


Jo xxxx


----------



## chris (Jul 5, 2007)

lol we had an earthquake in lincolnshire about one and half years ago, woke up to the sound of loads of glass rattling and the bed shaking, my husband said i think thats an earthquake i said half asleep dont be silly its just a big lorry going by and went back to sleep. Next morning found there was a big quake and everyone getting in a pickle funny how your mind justifies what is happening in the middle of the night. especially when you live at the end of a single track dead end lane, like to see a lorry go down there big enough to shake glass lol.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Well there has been a few earthquakes, or tremors, in this part of Spain, and I think its supposed to be prone to them because we're so close to the European/African faultline. In fact, not long after I came to Spain there was an earthquake in Morocco (2004) which I felt here. I woke up in the middle of the night to feel the bed shaking and I thought "its an earthquake" - then went back to sleep! Well I did have 2 jobs at the time (those were the days LOL) so was permanently knackered. I am sure there has been one since then and I know a few people who have felt quakes or tremors here in the past.

Caz.I


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> I wonder what it would feel like - obviously not a "Haiti" type thing, but a little one would be interesting!


When you can really feel one - it's not that interesting - more worrying.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Apparently there is an earthquake, of some degree, every day somewhere in Spain. We've had 2 that we've felt since we've been here the, 2nd causing extensive damage to some villages north of Lorca. It appears the fault is around Bullas near Caravaca, & the quakes are cetred around that area down towards Mazarron.


----------



## mickcarol (Dec 1, 2009)

jojo said:


> its ok!!! I didnt feel a thing LOL
> 
> Jo xxx


Guess the earth didn´t move for you this morning jojo !


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> there is a thread on a local forum saying that we are to expect an earthquake within the next few days
> 
> 
> I just looked at this link and it seems there was an earthquake where jojo lives this morning!!
> ...


Funny I was worrying about Earthquakes so as I'm considering a move to Spain I done a little info gathering.
Is the forecast you mention from the same link you posted?
I wasn't aware forecasting was available so this sounds interesting and of course helpful!
The map below seems to be live info, but in a post I think the page will need to be refreshed every so often to show the latest event/flashing!










Seems to be a 1.9 which I believe is quite small on the scale of things, and if my memory is correct each number on the scale is an increase of ten times the power.
So a mag 2 is 10 times that of a mag 1 quake.

I found this info a while back and it shows detailed history for Spain.
Earthquakes in Spain
From the image below you would think some parts of Spain not to have any tremors, but I'm guessing with such an amazing landscape anywhere is Spain is going to have the odd small shake!
I was going to ask a question sort of related to this but I'll stick it in a new post as don't want to hijack the thread 
It would seem they can be bad, and today with a higher population it might be bad also!
Not to end on a big negative, a few years ago I was inland in a town about 30 mins drive from Alicante, I looked at several very old properties, one was over 200 years old, no sign of damage apart from the floor joists had gone South! So I guess it depends on exact location, building type and quality!
You can get an idea how the Sierra Nevada has been formed from the pic below!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Muddy said:


> Funny I was worrying about Earthquakes so as I'm considering a move to Spain I done a little info gathering.
> Is the forecast you mention from the same link you posted?
> I wasn't aware forecasting was available so this sounds interesting and of course helpful!
> The map below seems to be live info, but in a post I think the page will need to be refreshed every so often to show the latest event/flashing!
> ...


no, the forecast was from a guy who lives locally & it was in a local Brit paper

Costa News - Quake warning

we'll see what happens tomorrow - but I'm not exactly fretting


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> no, the forecast was from a guy who lives locally & it was in a local Brit paper
> 
> Costa News - Quake warning
> 
> we'll see what happens tomorrow - but I'm not exactly fretting


Well I think there are so many small tremors it wouldn't be hard to pick a day for one! IMHO...
But, just an hour ago there has been a tremor it would seem off the cost, pics below
Evento Fecha Hora(GMT)* Latit. Longit. Prof. Int. Máx. Mag. Localización
973152 23/02/2010 14:41:58 36.3062 -4.1543 2.5

Small ish but interesting timing!
Lets hope for bigger events there is monitoring equipment that warns everyone of risk of a sunami in this region!!?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Muddy said:


> Well I think there are so many small tremors it wouldn't be hard to pick a day for one! IMHO...
> But, just an hour ago there has been a tremor it would seem off the cost, pics below
> Evento Fecha Hora(GMT)* Latit. Longit. Prof. Int. Máx. Mag. Localización
> 973152 23/02/2010 14:41:58 36.3062 -4.1543 2.5
> ...


ah but that's nowhere near us!

We're north of Alicante on the sticky-out bit!


----------

